# Golden in RI, Donations Needed



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bump this up....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Marie!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is such a sweetie! I really, really need to win the lottery! I wish I could help them all. I hope he recovers well and finds a great home. He is a keeper!


----------

